# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Following a Script to Escape a Nightmare - New York Times

## Dream Guide Team

*Nightmares? Relax, you can control dreams**Times of India*At dream clinics sufferers are taught "*lucid dreaming*", or how to become aware they are in a dream. Once that happens, they can control the narrative in *...***

----------


## J.D.

> One patient, who had dreamt of being surrounded by sharks, transformed them into dolphins; another changed a chasing man into chocolate and ate him.



Made me smile!

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Guiding Your Sleep While You're Awake**New York Times*In one treatment, known as *lucid dreaming*, patients are taught to become aware that they are dreaming while the dream is in progress. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

New York Times*Following a Script to Escape a Nightmare**New York Times*Underlying the story is the concept of *lucid dreaming*, another technique used by clinicians to help patients afraid of their dreams understand that they are *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

NDTV.com*Following a script to escape a nightmare**NDTV.com*Underlying the story is the concept of *lucid dreaming*, another technique used by clinicians to help patients afraid of their dreams understand that they are *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Dream Theatre**Expressindia.com*Underlying the story is the concept of *lucid dreaming*, another technique used by clinicians to help patients afraid of their dreams understand that they are *...**and more »*

----------


## Samael

I find it hilarious that all the articles coming out about dreaming need to work in a sentence about Inception.

----------

